# Is it harder to lose weight as we get older ?



## Taffyboyslim (Dec 14, 2022)

Or is it an excuse ?


----------



## Kreator (Dec 15, 2022)

I wouldn't say it's anything to do with age...

It's more about habits and changing them...


----------



## Bloden (Dec 15, 2022)

There’s lots of sayings that back up your take on it @Kreator.  

“Set in our ways”.  “Can’t teach an old dog new tricks”. “Old habits die hard”.

Don’t believe them @Taffyboyslim! Be “the worm that turned” instead. How are you getting on btw?


----------



## Portugal1000 (Dec 15, 2022)

I have come to the conclusion at age 53 that it’s all about will power. I wish you could buy the stuff!


----------



## Kreator (Dec 15, 2022)

I guess for me it’s the determination not to go into T2D territory again - it’s hard at times, especially with this cold weather, but perseverance is key, as well as what works for you, sometimes it’s difficult when you can’t see progress, but keep going and the rewards will come


----------



## travellor (Dec 15, 2022)

Portugal1000 said:


> I have come to the conclusion at age 53 that it’s all about will power. I wish you could buy the stuff!



As Toby Keith would say 

"I used to be hell on wheels
Back when I was a younger man
Now my body says "You can't do this boy"
But my pride says "Oh yes, you can" "


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 15, 2022)

I don't think it's necessarily true. Anyway, I weigh less now than I did in my youth and no signs of putting it back on, so far. 

On the other hand, it seems to be important to avoid loss of muscle mass - more than "adequate intake" levels of protein, approrpriate exercise etc etc.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Dec 16, 2022)

Bloden said:


> There’s lots of sayings that back up your take on it @Kreator.
> 
> “Set in our ways”.  “Can’t teach an old dog new tricks”. “Old habits die hard”.
> 
> Don’t believe them @Taffyboyslim! Be “the worm that turned” instead. How are you getting on btw?


Last reading was the same as the one before


----------

